# Easy tank divider you can make!



## Shell Dweller

Needed a tank divider for my 90 gallon so I made one.


It was quite easy to make a divider for this tank using 4 sheets of the plastic mesh. I measured the inside dimensions of the tank ( EG 18 inch depth, 18 inch tall,) then laid the pieces out on the table to the same dimensions, and where they overlapped I used 1/8 hard wood doweling in 1/2 inch long pieces as pegs to hold the pieces together. Note...make it a little wider than the tank so it will sort of wedge itself in between the glass front to back. I also buried the bottom into the substrate. A+ is that this way I can remove the wooden pegs and make it smaller or larger for a different size tank. Total cost was about $5, and is as good or better than the commercially made ones for $20.


----------



## TomC

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Shell Dweller

No but will try and post some over the holidays


----------



## cichlid

Wont the wood rot/ mold?


----------



## Shell Dweller

Good question? Does your driftwood rot/mold?

I only made this as a temporary fixture in any case just to let the fry grow. it would not be a big deal to change the wooden pegs again. The length of hardwood dowelling is 3 ft long, enough to change the pegs several times over.


----------



## Shiyuu

Quick question, where to buy the hard wood doweling?


----------



## Shell Dweller

Same store as the plastic mesh. Michaels.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Sounds like a great idea Chuck. Look forward to the pix.


----------



## gklaw

Shiyuu said:


> Quick question, where to buy the hard wood doweling?


Dowels at HomeD or most hardware store (oak) is hardy to come by - bamboo shikabob stick may make good substitute . I would suggest using rigid air tubing. Plastic dowels at Industrial Plastic is relatively cheap as well.


----------



## AdamsB

I've done something similar for a breeding trap for egg layers. Fishing line works well.


----------

